# Best area in LA to live for biking?



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

I've lived in LA and SoCal for several years and was curious as to opinions of folks in the area where they would prefer to live, for cycling sake, if they could in the LA basin - say from Malibu to Long Beach and inland?

I like West Hollywood, but felt that Sunday morning was the only safe time to ride. Same with Westwood. I rode all during the week, but felt safest on Sunday morn.

Where is the best road riding? Quietest? Challenging? Scenic? Fellow cyclists?

Just pondering a relocation and thought I would ask.

Thanks


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

*Velo Heaven ... The Conejo Valley*

Progressive city planning with miles and miles of bike lanes on variety of topography PLUS the Santa Monica Mountains for Sherpa's.

Oops ... then there are the miles of fun-to-challenge mountain bike trails throughout the Santa Monica State Park and/or Santa Monica Mountains National Recreation Area.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

manhattan beach or santa monica/brentwood.


----------



## LCFrecrider (Jan 4, 2006)

hard to beat the la canada/la cresenta area. Got the entire angeles national forrest at your back door. kinda nice to climb to mt wilson before work.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

I'm from west Texas, but when in town I love the Pasadena area. Rose bowl circuit with a climb up into Glendale via Linda Vista and Chevy Chase roads. I take Arroyo Road from Monterey street under the Colorado Blvd. Bridge! The ride is scenic and fun. The amount of people walking running, and cycling around the Rose Bowl is incredible.
It's amazing to experience your beautiful December weather.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I am The Edge said:


> ... or santa monica/brentwood.


+1

So many options from here. The flat 1.5-hour ride to the Marina and back for recovery/feel-like-sh!t days. Lots of great, challenging rides in all directions. South to PV. North to Point Magu. Up Sepulveda and to Mulholland, which can take you pretty much all the way to Griffith Park. Easy access to all the canyon-climbing in Malibu.


----------



## tlite48 (May 4, 2006)

Check out socalcycling.com


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'll second the Conejo Valley. You're a hop, skip and a jump from Mulholland Hwy and the canyon roads.


----------



## stevo4 (Jun 25, 2007)

They call that Suicide Bridge. Years ago, it was a popular place for jumpers. Now they have those bars preventing only the most determined. Oh, and i shot an R. Kelly Music Video on and below that bridge back in 98. 

And being a Westsider, i also think this part of town has so many options for all levels of riders. Mandeville, Latigo, PCH, Sepulveda for climbing, San Vincente, or flat spins down to the bike path bridge in MDR there is something for everyone.

stevo


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*bigger picture*

you'd also have to consider the individual. Nightlife? Family? Single? Foodie? As a single guy I couldn't move to the Conejo valley just because the riding is good. "Hmmm, Applebees or Boston Market for dinner??" 

Personally I'd take Santa Monica. Close to great cycling _and_ great dining / entertainment choices. YMMV.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Hollywood said:


> you'd also have to consider the individual. Nightlife? Family? Single? Foodie?


Yeah, you're right about that! I live in the Conejo Valley and love it. But I'm a 55-year-old married man. My wife and I recently went on a hunt for dance clubs in order to entertain out of town guests. That was an exercise in futility.

The riding is awesome, though!

JSR


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

If you're looking for groups of people to ride with, large or small, you can't beat Pasadena and surrounding areas.


----------



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks guys -

How is Pasadena for food, culture, theatre, etc.? What part of Pasadena would you live in?

I've spent enough time in Santa Monica, and like it very much - just too crowded. ; ) Isn't it all. But I do like the riding options from there.

Haven't been to Manhattan Beach so I don't know much about it.

Conejo sounds good, maybe just a bit to quiet and suburban for me.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

huckleberry said:


> Thanks guys -
> 
> How is Pasadena for food, culture, theatre, etc.? What part of Pasadena would you live in?
> 
> ...


Pasadena is a great town. And it's great for cycling if you use a bike as transportation. But I don't know think it's that good as a huib for doing lots of road-riding. I rode from dena to canoga park via the foothills once, and that some of that was nice. But I think your options will be limited.

They do the tues night rides around the rose bowl, but that has become a political firestorm lately. It may be close to extinction.

Conejo valley is very, very sterile and suburbish.

Santa monica is annoying but the location is great. Can you get a utility bike to help offset the crowdedness?


----------



## Mark16q (Oct 19, 2004)

Another vote for Conejo Valley. Before I lived in the area, constantly trucked my mountain or road bike to that area to ride. Now I can ride to trails within 10 or 15 minutes, and roll the Seven into the Santa Monica canyons in 5 minutes. Beautiful road and mountain biking at my doorstep....loving it and may just sell the truck.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

huckleberry said:


> How is Pasadena for food, culture, theatre, etc.? What part of Pasadena would you live in?


nice. Lots of old money in Pasadena / So. Pas. Good dining, Norton-Simon museum, Rose Parade, etc. Good light-rail access to downtown on the Gold Line. Personally I'd get a loft space in Old Town if I really wanted to live there.

my only real beef with the area is the San Gabriel Valley air quality sucks in the summer. Much worse than Santa Monica.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

nothing can beat the southbay imo.. the beach is my front yard and palos verdes is my backyard... not as crowded as other areas of LA... many of it being neighborhoods and what not..


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I live in Sherman Oaks. I'm able to ride the Santa Monica's mtns. regularly. Longer rides include Malibu and the San Gabriels. There's fantastic ethnic food in the San Fernando Valley. Had lunch at the Sam Woo BBQ yesterday. Today I think I'm gonna go and get myself some Korean food for lunch. 

And there's great cupcakes too.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm a late comer to the thread. 

I've lived in the South Bay (Hermosa Beach) and currently live in Pasadena. The roadie scene is slightly (IMHO) better in Pasadena with the Rose Bowl ride (it shall continue, no worries) and the Montrose Ride, both are huge rides, and you get some really talented cyclists in the mix. The mountains are great, Angeles Crest, I'm still exploring all the possibilities up there. The only place I feel safe putting in training intensity efforts at night, is at the Rose Bowl, bring a decent light. socalcycling lists some of the training rides.

On the other hand, I would move back to Hermosa Beach in a heart-beat. The South Bay is just such a great place to live. I used to do hill workouts in the PV area, there is the "Donut" ride Saturday mornings, which essentially starts in Redondo and circles PV. Or you can head north along the coast, risk your life through Santa Monica, then enjoy everything the Santa Monica Mountains have to offer. Another ride I did was Mandeville Canyon. There is a morning Tues/Thurs roadie ride, that goes out to the Marina and back. Check the south bay wheelmen website.

Why don't I move back to the South Bay, you ask? Work, South Bay is very freeway isolated, sucks commuting out of there. I do miss the bikinied ladies.. everywhere.


----------

